# Glutamine



## squatster (Jul 13, 2017)

Cool article on gltamine
www.theironden.com/glutamine-for-quick-musc


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

I've heard so many people on one extreme or the other. It's either great for recovery or absolutely useless.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 5, 2017)

I now dose 5g pre and post training.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 9, 2017)

I consider it to be the number one supplement you can take for BBing.


----------



## odin (Oct 10, 2017)

If I ever feel I am gonna be ill I dose 10gx3 glutamine through the day. Great supplement.


----------



## striffe (Oct 23, 2017)

Glutamine is great for digestion so that's mainly why I still use it.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 24, 2017)

I used to use it many years ago, I think I'll try it again.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have used glutamine on/off for years. I have been pretty consistent with it for about a year now. I dose 5-10g intra workout. As others have stated great for digestion and really good with insulin too.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 26, 2017)

I was using it intra workout, sometimes post.  Now, I'm using it 5x daily.  With 3 shake-based (based, not entirely shakes, food in there as well) meals, pre-workout with EAAs and intra workout.


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 30, 2017)

Don't use it myself but after reading this may add it in.


----------



## Viking (Nov 1, 2017)

I use 10g post workout. I don't really feel it doing anything but I trust it is helping from what I have researched.


----------



## odin (Nov 1, 2017)

ProFIT said:


> Don't use it myself but after reading this may add it in.



You should it is a great supplement. I take in glutamine with larger meals but around training is probably the best time.


----------



## Victory (Nov 8, 2017)

Any favourite brands for glutamine?


----------



## SURGE (Nov 11, 2017)

Victory said:


> Any favourite brands for glutamine?



I use my protein or universal.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

Might not be very useful in terms of muscle gains, but for me it does wonders for gut health and my immune system. I'm pretty much bullet proof when it comes to colds when I take ~20g Glutamine per day, in particular around the workout.


----------



## Victory (Dec 16, 2017)

SURGE said:


> I use my protein or universal.



I got a decent deal on musclemeds so went with them but will try the universal one next time. Thanks


----------



## rowdyz (Mar 10, 2018)

striffe said:


> Glutamine is great for digestion so that's mainly why I still use it.



Yessir! This is one of the core supps for digestion and gut health along with probiotics that I use day in and day out.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

I haven’t seen any study showing any benefits to glutamine in resistance training.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

Jeetsun said:


> I've heard so many people on one extreme or the other. It's either great for recovery or absolutely useless.



I am with useless crowd unless you are doing extreme high intensity workouts with extreme dieting and then maybe its useful for recovery.  But im still very skeptical.


----------



## j4ever (Jul 1, 2018)

I take 20g a day for gut health and immune system.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 2, 2018)

Shit I wont take anything without it. I am a firm believer that it has benefits mentally and physically.


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 17, 2018)

I use it for digestion. Hard to say if it makes any difference, but it's so cheap why not? Digestion is just so damn important. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 30, 2018)

I only use for digestion as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

